# Primary schools in Perth



## bellafrank (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello people, 

We just moved to EastPerth, and I need your help.

I need some recommendation for kindergarten for my two little boys. They are toddlers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The public schools are done by catchment zone. Private schools you'll just need to research reviews on your own and maybe set up an appointment to visit.


----------

